# Speed World Challeng Lime Rock SPOILER thread . . .



## defcon1racing (Apr 11, 2002)

SteveT said:


> I think they did allow the 3.4L motor and I'd contribute more than $100 to have PTG put Bill in Jeff's second car. I suspect the SCCA would be right there putting a bunch of weight on all the M3's to slow him down.


smt,

I'll put another $100 in to get Auberlen into McMillin's second car :thumbup:

I saw on anohter post that you will bea t the USGP w/BMWNA. If you have time, maybe we can meet up at the track one day. I know BMWNA will probably keep you pretty busy.

cheers,


----------



## SteveT (Dec 22, 2001)

defcon1racing said:


> smt,
> 
> I'll put another $100 in to get Auberlen into McMillin's second car :thumbup:
> 
> ...


I'm sure we can work something out.


----------

